# Zukunftsaussichten mit Java



## Anton Reis (29. Aug 2014)

Hey,Leute ich hätte folgende Frage: 

Java ist sehr verbreitet, und man kann es schon Studieren, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher was man mit Java machen kann von daher wollte ich fragen: wo wird Java eingesetzt und damit meine ich nicht Paar Zeilen im Code oder so sondern professionell


----------



## MR_UNIX (29. Aug 2014)

Also wenn die Information noch aktuell ist (und ich nehme an bei so großen Projekten ändert sich das nicht alle Tage) dann ist Twitter größtenteils in Java programmiert und Twitter ist ja offensichtlich eine Plattform mit Zukunftsaussichten zumindest bis in einige Jahrzehnte.

Viele teure und gute Webanwendungen wie JIRA (Projektmanagement-Tool), Jenkins (Continous Integration System) und so weiter sind ebenfalls in Java geschrieben. Für Spiele wird es wohl nach wie vor aber nicht so wirklich geeignet sein, da wie man an Minecraft sieht meistens viele Ressourcen genutzt werden.

Ich selbst bin Geschäftsführer einer Softwarefirma und bei uns wird fast ausschließlich mit Java gearbeitet und an Aufträgen mangelt es nicht - eher an Zeit. Daher würde als Zusammenfassung einfach mal sagen (besonders da Java von Oracle aktiv weiterentwickelt und verbessert wird): Es wird noch einige Jahre durchhalten. Ist auch immer noch die am zweithäufigsten genutzte Programmiersprache.


----------



## Thallius (29. Aug 2014)

Mit Java ist es wie mit VHS. Die schlechteste Programmiersprache hat sich durchgesetzt weil sie entsprechend protegiert wurde.

Gruss

Claus


----------



## Ruzmanz (29. Aug 2014)

Siehe Hadoop, suche nach NoSQL-Datenbanken, Java EE, Spring, ...



> Mit Java ist es wie mit VHS. Die schlechteste Programmiersprache hat sich durchgesetzt weil sie entsprechend protegiert wurde.



Das stimmt. Hätte man C++ vor Java veröffentlicht, dann würden wir heute eine gute Programmiersprache nutzen. Ist auch ziemlich dreist, dass sich Java vor C++ etablieren konnte und niemand den Umstieg gewagt hat.


----------



## kaoZ (30. Aug 2014)

Ich bin nach wie vor ein überzeugter Fanboy


----------



## Gucky (30. Aug 2014)

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass Java schlecht ist.
Gegen C++ kommt Java in vielerlei Hinsicht nicht an. (Performance (und keiner wird mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen), Mächtigkeit (C++ ist viel mächtiger, wenn man Systemprovrammierung mal weglässt) etc.)
üDafür ist Java relativ einfach zu programmieren, bringt viel mit und die Programme, die dabei rauskommen,sind nicht viel schlechter.
Für kleinere Anwendungen reicht es auf jeden Fall. Bei Größeren wird womöglich irgendwann die Performance ein Problem aber dafür gibt es die Java Nativ Compilers. Allerdings kann man dann auch D nehmen.

Ich glaube, Java hat eine Zukunft, bis es etwas Besseres auf dem Gebiet der Plattformunabhängigleit gibt und danach sieht es im Moment nicht aus.


----------



## kaoZ (30. Aug 2014)

Da ich von C++ und C im allgemeinen nicht wirklich viel Ahnung habe kann ich nur einige Eindrücke liefern :

ich muss nur immer daran denken das du dich bei  C++ Stellenweise ( für eine Hochsprache ) um noch zu viel low-level Kram kümmern musst, ist im Vergleich zu anderen Hochsprachen wie z.B Java, bei welcher du dich ( im Normalfall ) nicht um Speichermanagment, Pointer etc. kümmern musst.

Dem entgegen gesetzt ist es natürlich was die Möglichkeiten angeht wie auch schon erwähnt in einigen Bereichen deutlich überlegen, und da z.B mit Pointern arbeiten ( somit Speicherbereiche direkt ansprichst) kannst was Performance angeht wohl doch noch flotter unterwegs.
Die Kehrseite ist das wenn du dort einen Speicherbereich allokierst der z.B nicht verfügbar ist oder defekt , das ganze System ( deine Anwendung) nicht mehr funktioniert.



> C makes it easy to shoot yourself in the foot; C++ makes it harder, but when you do, it blows away your whole leg





Der _Grundgedanke_ Java zu verwenden war wie Gucky schon erwähnt hat die Plattformunabhängigkeit.


----------



## nvidia (30. Aug 2014)

Anton Reis hat gesagt.:


> Hey,Leute ich hätte folgende Frage:
> 
> Java ist sehr verbreitet, und man kann es schon Studieren, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher was man mit Java machen kann von daher wollte ich fragen: wo wird Java eingesetzt und damit meine ich nicht Paar Zeilen im Code oder so sondern professionell



Die Zukunftsaussichten sind die, es gibt eine unglaublich große Menge an produzierter Software in Java vor allem im Businessumfeld. Da gibt es genügend Programme die Millionen Zeilen Code umfassen und die weder langsam sind noch irgendwelche Skalierungschwierigkeiten haben. Java wird von einem riesigen Ökosystem an Bibliotheken etc. begleitet. Bevor man selbst anfängt und sich etwas ausdenkt sollte eruiert werden ob es das nicht schon irgendwie gibt und vll. sogar als OSS. Die ganzen Dinge die Java begleiten wurden nicht aus Langeweile und Heiterkeit geschaffen, sondern damit werden echte Probleme in der Realität gelöst. Und das alles muss auch am Laufen gehalten werden, also Potential für die Zukunft ist genug da.

Java hat seine Schwächen, diese können jedoch nur langsam angegangen werden da viel Wert auf eine sehr hohe Abwärtskompatibilität gelegt wird. Und der Vorsprung von C++ oder ähnlich systemnahmen Sprachen wird weiter schmelzen wenn in 2-3 Jahren endlich mal die Value Types in Java ankommen und die Modularisierunsgeschichten vorhanden sind. Und es besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit mittels JNI an systemnahe Implementierungen zu delegieren.

Und jetzt mal ein Tipp fürs Leben. Verheirate dich nicht mit einer Programmiersprache, das sind alles nur Werkzeuge und unterscheiden sich so gesehen nur um den "syntaktischen Zucker" wie sie bestimmte Paradigmen unterstützen bzw. welche Freiheiten sie dem Benutzer lassen mit der unterliegenden Hardware zu interagieren. 
Die Realität ist vielmehr das in genügend Projekten mehrere Sprachen unterwegs sind. D.h. lerne vor allem die Grundlagen guter Softwareentwicklung und bilde dich, auch wenn du sie nicht aktiv verwendest, in anderen Programmiersprachen (auch anderer Paradigmen z.B. funktional) weiter. Letzteres erweitert einfach den Horizont und macht ein Umdenken leichter falls eine Sprache gewechselt werden muss.


----------

